# Shifa,CMH Or Shalamar



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Guys i need some help
Which college is better
SHIFA
CMH OR
Shalamar???


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Cmh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

CMH


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

CMH obviously


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

But I have heard that the clinical side of CMH is not good


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Shifa hospital also has limited kind of patients as its an expensive private hospital. I have never been to lahore so I dont know the hospitals associated to CMH and Shalamar but they surely have a very shining reputation! Esp CMH!


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah CMH have some clinical issues. If you talk about clinical exposure, Shalimar is best among these.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Shalamar*, hands down!  Best Clinical Side, Best Faculty and Best Studies. Best MBBS results in UHS among ALL private sector medical colleges.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think Shalamar is better than Cmh. You live in Lahore than why go to Shifa when you can get into Cmh and Shalamar. I think both Cmh and Shalamar are better than Shifa. Where does FMH stand amongst these colleges?


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

mosin123 said:


> Guys i need some help
> Which college is better
> SHIFA
> CMH OR
> Shalamar???


Does Shalamaar have an entrance test? I dont see anything on its website :/


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

No Shalamar does not have an entrance test.


----------



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> No Shalamar does not have an entrance test.


what documents do they need then?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

essay said:


> what documents do they need then?


Uhs McAt Mark sheet, domicile, ID cards, yours and your father's, o and a level equivalences or Matric and Fsc Mark sheets and photos.


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah I've also heard that .. am also confused ..my aggregate is 83.4 and don't know whether I prefer CMH or shalamar


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you should pick the one with a better clinical side. Because that's what really matters at the end.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

masterh said:


> *Shalamar*, hands down!  Best Clinical Side, Best Faculty and Best Studies. Best MBBS results in UHS among ALL private sector medical colleges.


masterh shalamar me foreign seat pe admsn len to jst frst year foreign fee pay krty like LMDC ya total five years foreign fee he? i ll b vry thankful to u agr ap ye info pata krdo college se plzzzzzzzzzzzz................


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> masterh shalamar me foreign seat pe admsn len to jst frst year foreign fee pay krty like LMDC ya total five years foreign fee he? i ll b vry thankful to u agr ap ye info pata krdo college se plzzzzzzzzzzzz................


Foreign Students on Foreign Seats, Pay the Foreign Fee. :cool!: You have to ask that question on your own, since we have holidays these days. Sorry!

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> I think you should pick the one with a better clinical side. Because that's what really matters at the end.


Exactly. 

- - - Updated - - -



CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I think Shalamar is better than Cmh. You live in Lahore than why go to Shifa when you can get into Cmh and Shalamar. I think both Cmh and Shalamar are better than Shifa. Where does FMH stand amongst these colleges?


FMH is a little down the ranking order, due to the scarcity of facilities and lately, inconsistent MBBS results. 

- - - Updated - - -



cuttie said:


> yeah I've also heard that .. am also confused ..my aggregate is 83.4 and don't know whether I prefer CMH or shalamar


Maybe, I am biased, but I'd recommend Shalamar for a lot of reasons.


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

essay said:


> mosin123 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys i need some help
> ...


No entrance test .... Admission will be merit based


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

masterh said:


> baby doll said:
> 
> 
> > masterh shalamar me foreign seat pe admsn len to jst frst year foreign fee pay krty like LMDC ya total five years foreign fee he? i ll b vry thankful to u agr ap ye info pata krdo college se plzzzzzzzzzzzz................
> ...


Yeah got admission there.. Its best


----------

